# new



## KmarieR (Jul 15, 2004)

Hello All,I have IBS-d and have had it as long as I remember. I am currently taking Lotronex, but i know part of my problems are anxiety induced. Does anyone have any reccommendations on anti anxiety meds. I have been reading about Effexor and it sounds scary. Does anyone have any advice?Thanks,Karen


----------



## rrobin (Sep 8, 2004)

Hi KRmarie, I have IBS D & anxiety disorder. I have tried Zoloft, Paxil cr and Effexor and they all made me to tired and out of it. So my doctor tried me on Buspar which is not an antidepressant. It has been a wonder drug for me it calms my nerves but I don't get tired at all. It is very mild but works. Also I went to a Gi doctor and had a colonoscopy and was told I have IBS D and given a antispasmodic called Donnatal which I also find has been great with my D. I am on a extend tab one twice a day so it is always in my system and it helps with my D in the morning.


----------

